# Victory model



## gunner1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ihave just received a S&W Victory model 38 pistol. I believe it was made in 1943 but not sure. My uncle, a WWII vet, gave me this info. It comes in a holster (flap type) marked Victory 1944, GM. V627713 is the number on the butt. I'm new to the forum, so let me know if anyone knows about this revolver..I mostly collect Colts. The only S&W I ever used was one I carried in Vietnam, when not using my M-60..thanks for your input..gunner1


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Check out the link http://www.coolgunsite.com/pistols/victory_model_smith_and_wesson.htmn.htm for some good info on your gun. Link explains that it wasn't really just one model of gun. it came in three different calibers and at least two different barrel lengths. Ammo is most definitely not interchangeable!


----------



## gunner1 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Victory model S&W*

Thanks for the link..gave me lots of info. I am interested in a S&W or Colt Army 1917 in 45 cal. Seems like an interesting gun with good military history ..Let me know if you hear of either one..Thanks


----------

